# Pure CBD-Hash



## HippieMan (Nov 25, 2008)

I took some home grown weed that was grown by a friend and cured for over two years and processed it, using a tumbler, into hash. Now correct me if I'm wrong but isn't hash mostly THC? So what would it be if that THC was allowed to turn into CBD (through aging?). I understand people develop a tolerance to THC, but not to CBD?

When I tested the aged-hash the stone I got was of the strongest I've ever felt. It was a total body high, as I couldn't feel myself nor pain. EXTREMELY SEDATING. I tried it during wake & bake this morning. I woke up at 8 AM, took a bong rip of Punta Roja (Sativa) with aged CBD-hash and the next thing I know I'm waking up at 3 PM, with over 12 hours of sleep.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Token (Nov 25, 2008)

I think the ratio's my change but there is no processing of the chemicals delta 9 (thc) so they don't just convert into CBD. It just my be that pure of hash which should be 40%- 50% Thc, why is only that little amount and not 100% is due to the thc is one of many chemicals in the resin glans.


----------



## HippieMan (Nov 25, 2008)

Yesyesyes, but if you were to take hash that is say 60% THC and allow it to oxidize (the natural process during aging) and then ...age it until that 60% THC has oxidized into CBD. I actually think it's CBN but it could be called PJDJY and the topic would still be clear. You would then have what?

See the way I'm thinking since most strains, actually since all strains have their THC ratio to CBD/CBN lower (have you ever seen a strain with 7% THC and 10% CBD?) most people have only been subjected to the THC counterpart, so if theres never enough CBD/CBN to be tolerated nobody will ever develop a tolerance to CBD/CBN. Since most strains like I said above never have more than like 4% CBD (that I can find), there could be something valueable gained out of taking a large quanity of tolerance inducing THC-hash and converting it into a large quanity of untoleable CBD/CBN-hash.

Did that make any sense?


----------



## Token (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, but from my understanding in Organic Chemistry, and knowledge of the delta nine compound at best what happened was some thc decomposed as it oxidized what my have given a different high, but unless you stem distill the thc outa the resin glans, the ratios shouldn't change that much besides what the oxidized decomposed compound margen is.


----------



## ontariogrower (Nov 27, 2008)

got I love passing out from good weed and waking up how what where shit its 4:20 time for another bong rip ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ shit 9:00 am time for work I think I better not wake and bake today lol



*CBN (Cannabinol)* is produced as THC ages and breaks down, this process is known as oxidization. High levels of CBN tend to make the user feel messed up rather than high. 
CBN levels can be kept to a minimum by storing cannabis products in a dark, cool, airtight environment. Marijuana should be dry prior to storage, and may have to be dried again after being stored somewhere that is humid.



*Cannabidiol - CBD* also occurs in almost all strains. Concentration range from none, to about 95 percent of the total cannabinoids present. THC and CBD are the two most abundant naturally occurring cannabinoids. *CBD is not psychotomimetic* *in the pure form, although it does have sedative, analgesic, and antibiotic properties.* 
In order for CBD to affect the high, THC must be present in quantities ordinarily psychoactive. CBD can contribute to the high by interacting with THC to potentiate (enhance) or antagonize (interfere or lessen) certain qualities of the high. 
CBD appears to potentiate the depressant effects of THC and antagonize is excitatory effects. *CBD also delays the onset of the high but can make it last considerably longer (as much as twice as long*). *The kind of grass that takes a while to come on but keeps coming on. "also known as a creeper effect"*
Opinions are conflicting as to whether it increases or decreases the intensity of the high, intensity and high being difficult to define. Terms such as knock-out or sleepy, dreamlike, or melancholic are often used to describe the high from grass with sizeable proportions of CBD and THC. 
When only small amounts of THC are present with high proportions of CBD, the high is more of a buzz, and the mind feels dull and the body de-energized. 

hope that clears things up


----------



## ColaFarmer (Nov 27, 2008)

It better, you covered everything they were wondering about.


----------

